# Green TT Roadster.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm digging it. Although I just realized how flat the rear looks...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm digging it. Although I just realized how flat the rear looks...


Did not look flat to me. oh.... you meant the TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 6y4 (Nov 1, 2014)

What is this color?

I see that it is not metallic, it's Pearl effect?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a solid color most likely called Lime green.


----------



## 6y4 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Did not look flat to me. oh.... you meant the TT.


:laugh:


----------

